# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  8 أسباب تدفعك للتبرع بالدم

## tariq144

كثيراً ما نرى طلبات أو استنجادات على الفيسبوك تدعو للتبرع بالدم في إحدى  المستشفيات، وكل الأطباء يأكدون على ضرورة البترع بالدم بشكل دوري، ومعظمنا  يعتقد أن هذه الطلبات والدعوات من أجل المتلقي أو المريض فقط ولكن في  الحقيقة أن التبرع بالدم أحياناً يفيد الواهب أكثر من المتلقي! 
التبرع بالدم هو إجراء طبي يكمن في نقل دم من شخص سليم معافى طوعاً إلى شخص  مريض يحتاج للدم. يستخدم ذلك الدم في عمليات نقل الدم أو تصنيع الأدوية؛  وذلك عن طريق عملية تسمى التجزيء. يتم إجراء التبرع بالدم عن طريق جمع الدم  في كيس طبي يحتوي على مادة مانعة للتجلط متصل بأبرة معقمة تستعمل لمرة  واحدة فقط توصل من الوريد في الذراع، وتتم عملية التبرع بالدم في فترة  زمنية مدتها بين 5 إلى 10 دقائق في هذه الفترة يكون المتبرع تحت الرعاية  الطبية المباشرة. يتم أخذ من 400 إلى 450 مليلترا، وهو ما يمثل حوالي 1/12  من حجم الدم الموجود داخل جسم كل إنسان، والذي يتراوح بين 5 إلى 6 لترات.  يمكن معاودة التبرع بالدم بعد مرور 6 أشهر من آخر تبرع بالدم في حين أنه  لتكرار التبرع يمكن التبرع بالدم قبل ذلك في الفترة من 3-4 أشهر، ولكن يجب  أن يكون المتبرع في وضع صحي لائق. يجب أن يبقى المتبرع على سرير التبرع  لمدة 5 دقائق تحت الملاحظة الطبية ويسمح له بالجلوس بعد التأكد من حالته  الطبية. 
فوائد التبرع بالدم للواهب: 
1- يخفض نسبة الإصابة بأمراض قلبية: ويخفض مشكلات الكبد والسرطان ونسبة  الكوليستيرول العالية، ويساعد على الحقاظ على نسبة الحديد في الجسم،  
2- خلايا جديدة للدم: عند التبرع بالدم الجسم يعوض النقص ويجدد الخلايا ما يعتبر صحياً جداً 
3- الحفاظ على الوزن: التبرع بالدم باستمرار يساعد على إنقاص الوزن وحرق الدهون بمعدل 650 وحدة حرارية 
4- يسرع علاج الجروح: بما أن الجسم يسرع إنتاج كريات حمر فهذا يسرع علاج الجروح 
5- يجنب الشيخوخة المبكرة: يقلص نسبة التوتر لدى الإنسان 
6- فحص طبي مجاني: يتم فحص عينات الدم وبالتالي يشكل التبرع بالدم فحصاً طبياً مجانياً 
7- إنقاذ المرضى: التبرع أربع مرات في العام ينقذ 12 شخصاً 
8- علاج نفسي: بصرف النظر عن المنافع الصحية ما من شعور مريح أكثر من مساعدة الآخرين الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_بارك الله فيك اخي_

----------

